# Strange pain when i swallow



## 21590 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,I have had indigestion for many years, it comes and goes. Recently when I swallow lumps of food l have an ache (almost like muscle ache, not a sharp pain)just above where i think my stomach is. Doesn't happen with liquids. Has anybody experienced this before?Thanks.


----------

